# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Interview with Joe "The Mississippi Monster" Ladnier

## Seanzilla HCPL

This week I interviewed Joe Ladnier on House of Pain's BLOG. 

Ladnier has been competing in the sports of powerlifting and bodybuilding for over 20 years. 

We talked about his competing in the bench against pro bodybuilder Eddie Robinson, his chasing Larry Pacifico around the gym after Larry chopped him in the face to motivate him, his current projects and much much more! 

Check it out along with some great pictures and video clips at 

http://www.houseofpain3.com/wlsnews/index.php

----------

